# kid with low body temp



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a little guy about 3 weeks. I have been struggling for the past week since we got him to maintain body temp. I have to bundle him up in front of the heater all the tine. If he's down playing for more than an hr...he's frigid again. Last night he dropped all the way to 98.9. He is a bottle baby but was with his mom for first 2 weeks. He also teeth grinds all the time. I have tried CD, baking soda, and Pepto. Idk what else to do for his tummy. He is a trooper. I'm shocked he has made it this long. But I need to figure out what is causing it. I can't sit with him on my lap bundled forever. I'm worried to leave him in the morning for Sunday service


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never encountered what you're describing, but my response will 'bump' your post and maybe someone can help you.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Was he premature or anything? I would give him a shot of b complex. I hope you can help the little guy  .


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I honestly don't know his history. He was an unwanted auction baby. All they told me is the babies had all been dam raised til then. Other babies were all older. He just doesn't seem to be getting any better, but no worse. When I brought him home, he instantly went to the corner like I've seen dying goats do before. So I brought him in. He snuggles a lot. But when he's down he's playful and full of energy. He has diarrhea but it quickly cleared. Now he seems more constipated. Only going once a day and all the little balls stay in one big one. Maybe why he's grinding. I just dunno what to do...don't want to induce the runs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of milk are you giving him?


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

Whole milk. I have read that it may be better than formulas. This is my first time trying it and my first baby without scours.


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

We made it thru another night  I gave him a shot of b complex and some more nutri drench. He lays in bed with me snuggled in the blanket. Skipped mass this morning so i could stay with him. I have done alot of reading & the only thing I see that makes any sense is low blood sugar...since its obviously not his body shutting down every few hrs? Could I put molasses in his bottles for a sugar boost?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How much are you feeding him and how often?


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> How much are you feeding him and how often?


I figured it out at his 8lbs...he should get on high 4 oz on low 3oz 4 times a day. So I am going with the low of 3oz...every 6 hrs to prevent scours.


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

Please someone throw some ideas and advice out there. I just don't know what to do. I love my goats like crazy. Seriously...he sleeps in my bed right now snuggled up to me to keep warm. But I live rural & have 2 special needs children. I have to go out of the house sometimes & his body temp doesn't seem to be able to endure being left that long. I need something to get him this!~


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You could put a coat on him for extra warmth, I've even seen heated dog coats. Maybe while you're gone for the day you could put him in a pen with a coat on and a heated blanket to snuggle in. 

Keep getting food into him, along with b complex and probios . I would also continue putting some molasses or honey on the back of his tongue for quick energy. Do you have selenium paste? I wonder if that might have something to do with this...

Oh another helpful thing is to put him on a warm windowsill when the sun is shining through. He will get nice and toasty, and will soak up some valuable vit d in the process.

Just make sure he doesn't get TOO warm, that will also hurt him


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That sounds like a low amount for him to be getting, but I imagine if he doesn't feel good he may not want much.  is he a mini or standard?

I haven't come across or heard of an issue like this before.. A tiny bit of BoSe and daily B-complex wouldn't hurt but I don't think that's the cure.. I hope someone else chimes in with thoughts. I would call a vet if that is an option for you. For weak kids, my vet an I have done IV bags with glucose and we give that sub Q. Always works as a good pick me up

It's so hard since there is no telling what he was like before you bought him  




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I did the feeding equation 8lbs x 16 oz=128x 10%=12.8/4=3.2oz per feeding. Im not sure his breed. He looks nigerian...maybe. The others were all alpine cross but they are all taller and lean & he is much shorter with some chub. 

Maybe restricted & bundled would work. I have put a coat on him and allowed him to run & his body temp still falls


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah okay, I see . My guide I use says 16oz 3 times per day for standards 
8 oz 3 times a day for Nigis 

It sounds like he isn't able to maintain or even create his own heat  Poor guy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

There is a drink recipe for poor circulation that might benefit him:

8oz of Hot water

1-2tbsp of cayenne powder

1tsp garlic 

1tbsp of honey

You just mix this all up and drench it to him. I don't know about putting in his bottle, it might turn him off and he won't eat from it anymore. This mix will help warm his insides and increase circulation. You might as well try it at this point  .


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I think you are missing a couple of finer points on the 'formula'. First one being that the 'formula' specifically states multiplying converted weight by 10 to 12%. 10% would be for a small kid - say around 3 or 4 lbs. 8 lbs is not a small kid, so I would using the 12%. 2nd point is that you have to use a little common sense here, too. Just as no two human kids are alike, no two kids are the same, either. They may be the same breed and size, but they will usually have different needs for milk. It is normal for a kid to cry for more milk following a bottle, but that crying should stop within 5 minutes or so once his tummy registers that he is no longer hungry. If he is still crying/butting/searching for a nipple 30 minutes later, his bottles need to be increased by an ounce per feeding every other day or so until he's getting enough. 3rd - digestion generates body heat and if they are not getting enough to eat, it is hard to maintain body temp. I would be giving him 4 ounces per feeding and going from there.


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I understand that every 'kid' is different. I am a mother of 4. They all have their own attitude & appetite. But He isn't searching for food or anything. He only cries when I am out of sight. He follows me everywhere. I didn't want to overfeed & end up with scours. So I went with the lower end. Its not like an hr after feeding his temp falls...its like 20 min after leaving his blanket regardless when he eats. He could eat now and be cold in 10 min. So I'm just not sure that fits the whole digestion thing. Same with the molasses...I gave him some yesterday and still within a half hr...his mouth was ice & when we temp him...he had dropped below 99  I did up his feedings to 3.5oz yesterday thinking he was not pooping enough and it may help, but now my baby has brown slime instead of compacted balls. Where do I go from here?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Rrmommy said:


> I understand that every 'kid' is different. I am a mother of 4. They all have their own attitude & appetite. But He isn't searching for food or anything. He only cries when I am out of sight. He follows me everywhere. I didn't want to overfeed & end up with scours. So I went with the lower end. Its not like an hr after feeding his temp falls...its like 20 min after leaving his blanket regardless when he eats. He could eat now and be cold in 10 min. So I'm just not sure that fits the whole digestion thing. Same with the molasses...I gave him some yesterday and still within a half hr...his mouth was ice & when we temp him...he had dropped below 99  I did up his feedings to 3.5oz yesterday thinking he was not pooping enough and it may help, but now my baby has brown slime instead of compacted balls. Where do I go from here?


You are doing the best you can  It's hard. This is a very tough situation and your learning. Don't get to feeling bad. 

I personally feel that the issue, like you said Rmommy seems to be less in digestion, and more in the fact that he can't maintain his body temp. If he can't stay warm, his body isn't going to be able to digest a whole lot anyway.  I had a kid this year end up chugging along on 9 oz a day.. He refused to take anything more ever no matter what I did. Of course that's not ideal. But this little guy has made it to 6 weeks and now eats a normal amount.

I would give Probios, and see if that helps at all with the stool. It's just probiotics so it won't hurt to try. I like to give Fir Meadows GI soother for loose stool if the Probios doesn't works.

Do you have a Facebook? Facebook has some great advanced goat health care pages for questions. People respond fast and I've gotten some good advice of there... Maybe someone else has had this issue? And can help more. I'm sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## judyhalloran (May 25, 2013)

Not an expert on goats but cheap easy heat source is dry rice in a sock or cloth bag...then stick it in the microwave for a minute it so depending on size. It gives moist heat and lasts a good while


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you checked the color inside his eyelids? I believe if he is anemic it could cause him to have a hard time keeping up his body temp. (not sure if you are familiar with "FAMACHA" scoring - google it if not!)

You said you gave him CD - vaccination/toxoid or Anti-Toxin? He needs the anti-toxin.

3 weeks is prime age for coccidia and worms - and having been run through a sale barn I would be treating for both. Never heard of them causing sub-temps but it is worth a shot. Do you have dewormer or coccidia meds (Dimethox, Baycox, Sulmet, Corid) on hand?

How about lice or mites?

Are you feeding the whole milk at about 100 degrees F? You could add some buttermilk to up the fat content a little.

Best of luck! They can be frustrating! I don't know why "farmers" put them through the sale barn at that age


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SalteyLove said:


> Have you checked the color inside his eyelids? I believe if he is anemic it could cause him to have a hard time keeping up his body temp. (not sure if you are familiar with "FAMACHA" scoring - google it if not!)
> 
> You said you gave him CD - vaccination/toxoid or Anti-Toxin? He needs the anti-toxin.
> 
> ...


I totally agree here, I would of suggested exactly the same thing.


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

Broke down & went to the vet. Fecal shows no cocci or worms. His eyelids were fine. Vet said he is not sure. But he would say blood sugar related...so feed him more. He wants him upped to 20% of body weight. 4-8oz bottles daily. Raising his intake by half an oz game him the runs! He said it doesn't matter. Give him diarrhea...its his best shot & will balance itself out. HUH??? Please help me out here...isn't overfeeding the fastest way to kill a kid? I don't understand. I feel like I just paid $100 for some bad advice and a $10 fecal test


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

It was antitoxin which the vet also is against...he said treat stomach issues with penicillin. I'm not sure his degree covers all farm animals. lol. I did stop on my way home for buttermilk...so I'm glad you agree. My thoughts were if we wanna fatten him up, then give him something fatty...don't overfeed him to death.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If he keeps going sub-temp then he isn't digesting the milk properly anyhow! I'm not sure how often you can give the C/D antitoxin but I would dose it more if you can, and keep up the probios and b-complex! 

Have you given him any selenium (BOSE or gel?) Offered him loose minerals? Put the contents of a vit. E gel cap down him?

If his fecal came back totally clean then e-coli is a possibility but not as likely at this age...Scour-Chek (made for piggies) works great in that case and if you're grasping for straws.

Maybe swap out one bottle a day with homemade electrolytes to help keep him hydrated and try to slow scouring while increasing the bottles? Since it has molasses in it it will give his blood sugar a boost!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

BoSe wouldnt hurt..  and CD antitoxin should be given every 6 hours..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you can over feed milk to a kid. That can kill them.

I would think if the kid is low sugar level, to give something like you would give for milk fever/ ketosis. That would bring levels up quicker.
Not sure how much to give. The vet should of tested the levels, not guess.

Molasses water can also raise levels. 
But I have never heard of such a young kid, who is getting fed regularly, to have such an issue being low sugar.

Give probiotics paste made for ruminants and fortified vit B complex, inj 3cc SQ for 4 days or more. 
His rumen may be off or shutting down, that may be why he is going sub temp.
No grain
Has he been grazing or eating hay ect? Can you hear or feel the rumen working on the left side?


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

He is only on the bottle. Not eating yet. The vet said he is too young to even have working rumen yet. I have been giving plain yogurt for probiotics daily. and 2 cc of b complex. I am giving him molasses also. a spoon a day. I am almost out of cd antitoxin & it seems impossible to find it in stock anywhere. I am on a waitlist at 3 places. I saw glucose stuff on the shelf at the vets, but he said that my guy is much too small for it.

I'm just going to continue to feed him as I have been. I reduced him to 2.5 oz, but I'm feeding 6 times a day now instead of 4 and his stools are firming back up. I will give him all the energy boosters that I can. I will snuggle him to keep him warm for the next 10 yrs if I have to! Not sure how the hubby is gonna feel when he comes home this weekend & has to share the bed though...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the kid is grazing at all, it may of started the rumen. 3 weeks old is old enough.
Eating any roughage gets the rumen started.

It would be good to start the kid on hay ect, if the kid has no access to it, it will help. 

Kids can start on creep feed at 2 weeks old. 

I find my kids start nibbling at weeds ect, at 1 week old.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

prayers for the little one!!:kidblue:


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I do take him out daily. He picks at hay a bit, but is not grazing yet. Grain is available, but he only sniffs at it & the water. He has never actually taken a taste....which is odd cause over the past 2 days he has started to nibble on everything in my house!


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

dnchck said:


> prayers for the little one!!:kidblue:


Thank you so much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> his stools are firming back up


Thats good!...you are doing great...I might cut back on molasses..just wipe a bit on his tongue 2-3 times a day or Honey which would give him the energy boost as well..too much molasses could cause loose stool as well..

keep up the good work!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things work out and the kid gets better. Good work indeed.


----------

